
Windows-Like ReactOS Is Getting ReiserFS Support (in Add. To Ext2\3\4 and Btrfs) - jeditobe
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ReiserFS-For-ReactOS
======
nunobrito
Good news. ReactOS is really moving as alternative to Windows.

